# XD 9--best range ammo?



## Jim522

So I'll be headed to the range this weekend with my brand new Service 4" XD9. Was wondering what the best (cheap) ammo others have been using?


----------



## Freedom1911

Any thing that goes bang.

I use WWB or just about anything that is cheap. Just be sure to keep the pistol clean.


----------



## chris441

I that weapon as well and it will eat anything as long as you keep it clean....so buy the cheapest you can find.


----------



## Hollander

I have the 5" and it eats anything that Wally World sells. Lots of fun to shoot.


----------



## Jim522

Yea I've heard they are not very picky w/ what you feed them, just wasn't sure if anybody had the best results with a particular brand.
The only two Wally Worlds near me never have ammo. Some shotgun shells but that's usually about it.
You guys know of any online places to buy ammo that doesn't rip you on shipping?


----------



## Freedom1911

None of my XD, XDm, HS2000 are picky about ammo, and they all are accurate with what ever I use.

At the local range they have the 8" drop plates, I stand no less than ten yards from them and seldom miss. even back at 25 to 30 yards I hit with over 80 percent of a full mag.
That may not be good for most lol but it is good for me. Lack of range time takes its tole where marksmanship is concerned. Good thing is, on a silhouette target I am still in the black with every shot.

Just pick up the least expensive ammo you can find, wolf or bear work fine, just remember to keep the pistol clean.:smt1099


----------



## chris441

Jim522 said:


> Yea I've heard they are not very picky w/ what you feed them, just wasn't sure if anybody had the best results with a particular brand.
> The only two Wally Worlds near me never have ammo. Some shotgun shells but that's usually about it.
> You guys know of any online places to buy ammo that doesn't rip you on shipping?


www.aimsurplus.com they just updated the site and have boat loads of 9mm...9.95 and up


----------



## tubby

i like to just go out and burn thru some bullets at the range but when i target shoot like serisoly i use what i use when i carry just becouse i like to know how the bullet reacts and everything


----------



## Jim522

Picked up my XD9 on Thursday as well as the Walther P22. Can't get the Sig SP2022 until next Saturday when the can release the gun.
I went with all black on both the XD (4" service model) and Walther. I'm very fond of the stainless slides, but I already have a Tuarus 24/7 in stainless and the Sig is stainless.
Stopped by Wally World on the way home, of course...no ammo.:smt076
Also went to downtown and turned evreything in for my CCW. Supposedly the liscence will be in my mailbox within about a week.:smt023


----------



## Boss

Jim522 said:


> Also went to downtown and turned evreything in for my CCW. Supposedly the liscence will be in my mailbox within about a week.:smt023


Lucky. I turned mine in in the middle of January and they told me 8 weeks. The law in West Virginia says they have up to 45 days to approve or disprove but the lady at the sheriffs office still told me 8 weeks... I chose not to argue with her and am just hoping it comes earlier.


----------



## Jim522

Boss said:


> Lucky. I turned mine in in the middle of January and they told me 8 weeks. The law in West Virginia says they have up to 45 days to approve or disprove but the lady at the sheriffs office still told me 8 weeks... I chose not to argue with her and am just hoping it comes earlier.


Yea I did get pretty lucky finding out about this place. I've got a bunch of buddies that waited months for theirs to show up. My brother's took 6 months I think before he recieved his.
The gun shop I use say they just found out about this place. Well worth the 30 minute drive. Around here you would take the course, get your fingers printed at the police department, then send the certificate, figerprints and application through the mail to Tallahasee to sit on somebody's desk until they got around to opening it and entering all the info into their computer system.
The place that I went to does everything electronically. Even the application is done on their computer. Hell, they threw my paper application in the garbage after I spent the the whole night before double checking all of my information out. Sounds stupid, but I was actually really worried I may have filled out the wrong bubble somewhere and would screw the whole proccess up.
Anyways, the proccess took all of 15 minutes. The $117 check cleared the following Monday. 
Should be recieving the permit any day now.


----------



## chris9681

Hands down Winchester white box....red letters.... I have an XD 9 SC and have shot over 400 rounds through it with absolutely no problems.. My Walmart has the 100 round boxes for $20.26... you wont find any cheaper than that... I mean none....


----------



## joelh

My local Wally had Federal for $9.96 so I bought 4 boxes. Hope the Xd likes federal better than My Mk II does! They also had RWS 128 grn. for $16.97 Has anyone shot this? I bought 1 box.


----------



## Poink88

While waiting for my gun tumbleweed, I started stockpiling practice ammo. Bought 16 boxes x 50 round 9mm Federal from Walmart for $9.47 each and planning on getting more.

Hope my XDM-9 likes it :smt083


----------



## cougartex

Winchester White Box.


----------

